# Rock splitting for RR



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just ordered two sets of Feathers. 5 wedges and 10 shims to a set.

I got an nother cazzy Idea.

I am going to split some of my larger rocks in two.

Put them on either side of the track and use them as canyons. 

I ordered them UPS Ground so It will probably the end of the week before they get here

I will post pictures when I split the rock 

JJ


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, JJ. I give up. How do you split a rock with a feather? 

Dawg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 04 Apr 2010 11:19 AM 
Okay, JJ. I give up. How do you split a rock with a feather? 

Dawg 

Use feather rock.







We use lots of it in creative ways.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've gathered split rocks on the property and have them on the RR. 
I like the way they show time...slowly... even rocks change shape! 
Weather fractures. 

I think I'd just use my rock hammer and give 'em a good whack and take my chances that the split is close to what I want. 
Unless you're splitting flagstones, why wedges? Seems like one at the most would do. Logs give some so wedges help, rock is brittle and Crack! 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Stone Mason Wedge & Feathers

http://www.miconproducts.com/wedges.html[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You need more than just a sludgehammer to split this puppy









What you have to do is drill a hole ( in the case of the set I am getting a 1/2 in hole) you insert the shims then the wedge between the sims and smack it with hamer.

Stone quaries use them all the time


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Good Grief.... Thats not a pupply .. Thats a horse pupply........That's going to be a canyon and a half. 
You may have to blast for that size of a rock and if you do, some of the material probably fly over and hit Cederleafs in the head. That's one big pebble. laf. *


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

I love it! 

Progress pics please.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jeez John! 

That's some rock! 

Why don'tcha drill all the way through and chip out a tunnel? 

John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 04 Apr 2010 04:37 PM 
*Good Grief.... Thats not a pupply .. Thats a horse pupply........That's going to be a canyon and a half. 
You may have to blast for that size of a rock and if you do, some of the material probably fly over and hit Cederleafs in the head. That's one big pebble. laf. * 









Noel... I was going to suggest that JJ use a stick or 2 but now that you've predicted what might happen, I'll rescind my thoughts...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Which way ya gonna split it.. lengthwise, across the short side, diagonal ???? Will you do multiple holes and pins? Or just drive one in the middle and let the chips fall where they may???? 

Pics please..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen them do it on This Old House, works pretty slick.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John you could find a bigger rock to crack on then lift bucket as high as it will go and dump it over and see how it breaks.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Every think of just finding smaller rocks??????????? hah LOL Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Dave F on 04 Apr 2010 09:40 PM 
Which way ya gonna split it.. lengthwise, across the short side, diagonal ???? Will you do multiple holes and pins? Or just drive one in the middle and let the chips fall where they may???? 

Pics please.. I hope to split it length wise..... Each set of feathers comes with 5 swedges and 10 shims. I ordered 2 sets. You drill multipul holes 

The set I ordered takes a 1.2 inch hole....I am going back and order a set for smaller holes.


JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*One thing about J.J. is he goes big and doesn't mess around.. 
Wasen't there something back long time ago about a Tunnel he made and had to use a tractor to lift it to get in place.. ???? *

* Stan Cederleaf... 
Sorry .. I didn't mean to scare you but you do live close by "State of Airzona" And the sun may have been out to long. 
Laf.. Just kidding.. but still laf. 
Go for it J.J. we are all behind you. Thinking kinda of Safe here in Ca.*

*Regal.. Probably doesn't want to get around smaller rock piles to make a canyon.. Snakes live in them..
Bigger bolders, his Tractor tires can get bit as he digs around them and not him..
Still laf.* 







* sorry*.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Will feathers and wedges work on sandstone? It doesn't really have clear split lines like other sedimentary rock does. 

-Brian


----------

